# I've just booked the Twiathlon



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Help me!

My GFs birthday is the 18th of November and the new Twighlight is out that day so the Odeon is showing ALL the films in a row. So I'll be in the cinema from 16.15 on the 17th November till about 2am on the Friday morning lol.

Worst thing is? I'm not a fan of these films lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd consider taking up smoking if i were you :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think I'll take some shades and a pillow lol. 

Going to be pure nuts I would imagine lol. The things we do eh.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fake food poisoning and say you'll send a taxi for her when the marathon is finished.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

best nap you'll ever have!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel your pain. I'm going to the midnight screening. Luckily, our odeon isn't doing a twiathlon


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Been there. Done that. My missus loved the books and I endured a very similar experience. Awful.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stu.. you bloody sad sack :lol:

good luck getting through that..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

nae luck stuart. my missus wanted to go to it too, but I put the foot right down. . .





























. . . (ill see you there)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't help but think of Jonathon Ross when I read the thread title.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> . . . (ill see you there)


you big edgit mick :lol:

get a snickers... GET SOME NUTS :lol:

you and stu going on a man date?

why not send your missus and stu's missus there and you two go to the pub and wait on them :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

@Mick :lol:

I did a little wee when I read that. Luckily I didn't spit me Stella over the laptop


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> you big edgit mick :lol:
> 
> get a snickers... GET SOME NUTS :lol:
> 
> ...





Showshine said:


> @Mick :lol:
> 
> I did a little wee when I read that. Luckily I didn't spit me Stella over the laptop


Im not definately goin, if just been threatened with the missus witholding certain things if I dont go. and i cant have that :lol:

Sucks when they do that, dont it. . . hopefully Stuart has used his brains and booked into the twiathlon at glasgow, in the cinema with a pub in it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol stu has brains? 

first I've heard of it!!!

lol you will be there mick... you know it :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Crikey! I'm afraid I'll be in the odeon braehead. 

No bar for me, I'm no looking forward to this at all. Had to take some days off work for it too....


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Crikey! I'm afraid I'll be in the odeon braehead.
> 
> No bar for me, I'm no looking forward to this at all. Had to take some days off work for it too....


the odeon in braehead does have a wee bar in it, its dear mind :thumb:


----------

